# 5th International shrimp championship!



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Just watched this video of all the shrimps shown at the Shrimp Championship in Germany....WOW!

I might have to go over next year for this one 

Lovers of shrimps ENJOY!


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

what is the substrate that is being used?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

ricki I am not sure about that either...Germany has many things we don't get here. I just loved some of those Pinto shrimps....oh so cool


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

Awesome !!!! Thanks for sharing with us Anna.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

Crazy!! I wanna be there


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Symplicity said:


> Crazy!! I wanna be there


I wish some day we'd have that kind of competition in Canada...


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

wow those yellow rilis are my favourite *.*. red pinto and ti-bees come in close second!


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I like Michal's Red Pinto and the Red Wine Hino in group 10...hmmnn maybe I should see if Hubby wants to go to Germany next year for holiday  

I know that you can also purchase Shrimps from the Breeders at this show as well


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

the red tigers are something i'm gonna have to watch out for in the next couple of years.


is it just me or did the quality of the crs seem average. Maybe i'm spoiled by all the beautiful crs members post on here and SN but those in the competition had cracks and tinted whites.


----------



## RONY11 (Jan 6, 2011)

I want to add a few links with picture hope Anna doesn't mind.

The championship...
http://www.garnelenchampionat.de/ambassador/

Picture albums....
http://picasaweb.google.com/11261592251 ... RXJG44_7ag


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I wasn't impressed with the cbs...they looked like low grade to me, thought I was the only one who saw that  Ive seen the Japanese championship entries for CRS/CBS and WOW...ship me over there please  I will take an empty suitcase just for the shrimps. 

Here's 2 of the entries from Japan that I drool over, if ever I could get my hands to some of these OMG.


















Here's the closest I have to one of those lovely tibees. I am trying to get this one and another to breed they are both girls 









and my Snow whites.


----------

